# missing check_snmp in nagios-plugins [solved]

## tazinblack

Hi together,

I have an old nagios server running which has a check_snmp installed and this one comes with nagios-plugins:

```
.equery b check_snmp

[ Searching for file(s) check_snmp in *... ]

net-analyzer/nagios-plugins-1.4.13-r1 (/usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_snmp)
```

But on the new server even with useflag snmp I do not have it even after installing nagios-plugins-snmp it is still missing.

Now I have only these files installed:

```
ls -l check_snmp* contrib/check_snmp*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   49144  7. Mai 11:57 check_snmp_int

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   44288  7. Mai 11:57 check_snmp_process

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   54768  7. Mai 11:57 check_snmp_storage

-rwxr-x--- 1 root nagios  6382  7. Mai 11:52 contrib/check_snmp_disk_monitor.pl

-rwxr-x--- 1 root nagios 17591  7. Mai 11:52 contrib/check_snmp_printer.pl

-rwxr-x--- 1 root nagios 11494  7. Mai 11:52 contrib/check_snmp_process_monitor.pl

-rwxr-x--- 1 root nagios 15502  7. Mai 11:52 contrib/check_snmp_procs.pl

```

But does not look like one of this is a replacement for check_snmp like I used to have it.

Can someone help, please?

----------

## tazinblack

ok, now I have it.

You have to also select the useflag gnutls otherwise it is now built even if you have useflag snmp enabled.

...looks very strange to me!

----------

